# Sticky  Cancer Support?



## CptJack

It's come to my attention that there are quite a few dogs on the board right now with cancer of various sorts. 

I don't want this to be a medical thread (that will get us shut down), but I figure we can all use someone to talk to about this crap, rather than suffering in silence and alone. 

And clearly I'm here and part of the crappy club. Jack has lymphoma.


----------



## Hiraeth

I'm so sorry to hear about Jack 

I'm not dealing with it currently, but I recently lost two dogs to cancer (osteosarcoma and splenic hemangiosarcoma) within a year of one another. I could definitely have used a thread like this then, so I'm glad you've started one to allow people to support each other now.


----------



## Alla

I'm sorry about Jack. 

Porsche has lymphoma too. We are putting her down on monday. ;_;


----------



## LittleFr0g

CptJack said:


> It's come to my attention that there are quite a few dogs on the board right now with cancer of various sorts.
> 
> I don't want this to be a medical thread (that will get us shut down), but I figure we can all use someone to talk to about this crap, rather than suffering in silence and alone.
> 
> And clearly I'm here and part of the crappy club. Jack has lymphoma.


I've said this on FB, but I'll say it again here, I'm so very sorry to hear about Jack. I think a support thread is a great idea, and even if it is medical in nature, the only way it would get shut down is if it's used to request medical advice in place of veterinary care, which I know none of the people in this forum who have dogs suffering from cancer would do. I'd be more than happy to move it to the health forum and make it a sticky if you would like.



Alla said:


> I'm sorry about Jack.
> 
> Porsche has lymphoma too. We are putting her down on monday. ;_;



I'm so very sorry to hear this as well. (((hugs)))


----------



## CptJack

Thanks, guys. I hope it helps some people (me included, but not just me). 

Kuma's Mom, it would be great if you could move it and make it a sticky, and I am so sorry to hear about Porche. I hope this weekend is as kind to you both as it can be and my love and thoughts will be with you on Monday.

Jack, right now, is pretty okay. I know it won't last, but I'm so grateful for the time we have now. He is being throughly, intensely, spoiled rotten. We're taking him to a couple of dog things this weekend where I know EVERYONE will give him absolutely all the love and he'll thoroughly enjoy himself.


----------



## cookieface

Alla said:


> I'm sorry about Jack.
> 
> Porsche has lymphoma too. We are putting her down on monday. ;_;


Oh, Alla, I didn't realize it was Monday. Hope this weekend is filled with everything both of you love. You'll be in my thoughts.



CptJack said:


> Jack, right now, is pretty okay. I know it won't last, but I'm so grateful for the time we have now. He is being throughly, intensely, spoiled rotten. We're taking him to a couple of dog things this weekend where I know EVERYONE will give him absolutely all the love and he'll thoroughly enjoy himself.


Give Jack lots of love from me. He's such a sweet boy.


----------



## Hiraeth

Alla said:


> I'm sorry about Jack.
> 
> Porsche has lymphoma too. We are putting her down on monday. ;_;


So sorry to hear that Alla  

The one thing I made sure I did with Loki before putting him to rest was getting a footprint of his. Bought some black non-toxic washable paint and a big brush, then laid big sheets of paper everywhere, painted his foot and put it down and let him walk around. Rinse and repeat until I got a good one. It's hard to get a good print unless they're putting their weight on it naturally. 

I'll be turning that paw print into a tattoo someday, so I'm very glad I have it.


----------



## dogsule

So sorry about Jack and Porsche! Cancer just sucks.

My Maya has lymphoma, diagnosed the day after Thanksgiving...two weeks after she had her first ever dose of Nexgard. I was looking at her the night before Thanksgiving and she was just giving me this look and I went over to her and as petting her and felt her lymph nodes. I knew in my heart right then it was cancer. All her nodes are involved. I walked around in a fog for about 2 weeks. We have made it 3 months now though but dang such an emotional roller coaster ride that you so want off of but you don't want off at the same time because getting off means the end. Two weeks ago I didn't think she would be here any more but man she must be fighting this. I keep thinking maybe she can but I know that isn't reality. She is my heart and I am so devastated by this. 

IMG_3755a8c by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## dogsule

Hiraeth said:


> The one thing I made sure I did with Loki before putting him to rest was getting a footprint of his. Bought some black non-toxic washable paint and a big brush, then laid big sheets of paper everywhere, painted his foot and put it down and let him walk around. Rinse and repeat until I got a good one. It's hard to get a good print unless they're putting their weight on it naturally.
> 
> I'll be turning that paw print into a tattoo someday, so I'm very glad I have it.


That is a really good idea.


----------



## trainingjunkie

I am so, so sorry that you guys are going through this. My heart breaks for you.

In the final weeks of my dog Sage's life, I took her to the McDonald's drive-through and got her small, unsalted French fries, a plan hamburger, and a small ice cream cone. Every day. Such a fond memory. The day she wouldn't walk to the car for our trip, I knew it was time.

Sure thinking of you.


----------



## Hiraeth

dogsule said:


> That is a really good idea.


Oh, another thing I did that I'm happy about is I took a few clippings of Loki's fur. I bought a locket and put his fur in it. I wear it every day.

That's the kind of stuff that's hard to think about when you're in the moment and so very sad.


----------



## LittleFr0g

CptJack said:


> Thanks, guys. I hope it helps some people (me included, but not just me).
> 
> Kuma's Mom, it would be great if you could move it and make it a sticky, and I am so sorry to hear about Porche. I hope this weekend is as kind to you both as it can be and my love and thoughts will be with you on Monday.
> 
> Jack, right now, is pretty okay. I know it won't last, but I'm so grateful for the time we have now. He is being throughly, intensely, spoiled rotten. We're taking him to a couple of dog things this weekend where I know EVERYONE will give him absolutely all the love and he'll thoroughly enjoy himself.


Done and done. I'm so sorry you all are going through this, and I really hope having a support thread like this helps you.


----------



## Wet Beards

Definitely a thoughtful and helpful thread. 
I've also had the heartbreak of losing two to cancer 
within 6 months of each other. 

In the winter, I take a close up of their paw prints while
walking in snow. It shows the claw marks quite clearly.

I have the pictures framed.


----------



## CptJack

Jack had an appointment this morning to Discuss Things, had a happy meal for lunch, then hung out at lure coursing, then went to Petsmart and got a toy to shred and a chew. REALLY good day for him.


----------



## dogsule

CptJack said:


> Jack had an appointment this morning to Discuss Things, had a happy meal for lunch, then hung out at lure coursing, then went to Petsmart and got a toy to shred and a chew. REALLY good day for him.


So cute, glad he had a good day. I am so torn even though we are nearing the end and I want to give Maya whatever she wants to eat (she is starving all the time, thanks to the prednisone) I haven't been because everything says carbs feed cancer so she gets boiled chicken for treats. She likes it but it has been 3+ months of chicken. I admit to giving her a bit of pizza crust here and there but I want to make her pancakes at some point before she goes, they are one of her favorite things, but if it could make her be here longer to not give her carbs then I want to do that. Ugh!


----------



## CptJack

dogsule said:


> So cute, glad he had a good day. I am so torn even though we are nearing the end and I want to give Maya whatever she wants to eat (she is starving all the time, thanks to the prednisone) I haven't been because everything says carbs feed cancer so she gets boiled chicken for treats. She likes it but it has been 3+ months of chicken. I admit to giving her a bit of pizza crust here and there but I want to make her pancakes at some point before she goes, they are one of her favorite things, but if it could make her be here longer to not give her carbs then I want to do that. Ugh!


I really think it's just personal and that probably no matter what you do you're going to be conflicted and feel guilty and generally crappy. Because it's a really crappy situation. 

I also feel like I'm living with a time bomb. And feeling that way makes me feel, you guessed it, guilty.

That said, he's gained 2lbs, and he's not even on pred yet. He's just being given whatever he wants.


----------



## CptJack

I also want to say that having recently experienced a few vets for comparison, at this point if I had the choice between state of the art, highly competent, highly educated, but also high-volume vet hospitals, and one person who may not have all the equipment in the world, listens to me, takes me seriously, works with me, and is willing to investigate, research and say 'I don't know, but I'll find out', ...

Well, I'll take vet 2. Nothing wrong with 1, but my comfort is with the local person. 

Every time. 

That is one thing I have seriously, seriously, come to appreciate over the last little bit. (he got a Dx Monday, but we've had Trouble since mid January).


----------



## dogsule

CptJack said:


> I also want to say that having recently experienced a few vets for comparison, at this point if I had the choice between state of the art, highly competent, highly educated, but also high-volume vet hospitals, and one person who may not have all the equipment in the world, listens to me, takes me seriously, works with me, and is willing to investigate, research and say 'I don't know, but I'll find out', ...
> 
> Well, I'll take vet 2. Nothing wrong with 1, but my comfort is with the local person.
> 
> Every time.
> 
> That is one thing I have seriously, seriously, come to appreciate over the last little bit. (he got a Dx Monday, but we've had Trouble since mid January).


Yeah I would go with that one too. In my case I had no one offering suggestions. My old vet of 10yrs had left a year before Maya got cancer. I switched to a new vet and while he new what he was doing he wasn't at all like my old vet. When he called with the results of the aspirate of the lymph node he pretty much said you can do chemo which you will need to see an oncologist for (3 hours away) or you can do pred. You get longer with chemo but it will come back. I did a lot of research on my own and did change vets. My old vet that left thought I should have checked into clinical trials at the uw 3 hours away but with my job if I want to get paid I cannot take off during the week days and the number of visits required wasn't doable . So spending thousands with an oncologist and making less money really wasn't an option for us. Yes I feel guilty all the time...it just sucks no matter what you do. Even some of those that have done chemo have said they wouldn't do it again. I am lucky though that she is still here and in good spirits and eating well yet. She is slowing down though, can see that easily. Yes you just have to do what is right for you.


----------



## CptJack

dogsule said:


> Yeah I would go with that one too. In my case I had no one offering suggestions. My old vet of 10yrs had left a year before Maya got cancer. I switched to a new vet and while he new what he was doing he wasn't at all like my old vet. When he called with the results of the aspirate of the lymph node he pretty much said you can do chemo which you will need to see an oncologist for (3 hours away) or you can do pred. You get longer with chemo but it will come back. I did a lot of research on my own and did change vets. My old vet that left thought I should have checked into clinical trials at the uw 3 hours away but with my job if I want to get paid I cannot take off during the week days and the number of visits required wasn't doable . So spending thousands with an oncologist and making less money really wasn't an option for us. Yes I feel guilty all the time...it just sucks no matter what you do. Even some of those that have done chemo have said they wouldn't do it again. I am lucky though that she is still here and in good spirits and eating well yet. She is slowing down though, can see that easily. Yes you just have to do what is right for you.


The original options I was given were that - pred or multi-agent chemo that would have taken *time* we can't afford, even if we didn't have a trip (and we do). We're trying something middle of the road, thanks to a vet willing to indulge me I guess and that's single agent chemo every 3 weeks, locally - and pred. If he tolerates it well, awesome. We get more time. If he doesn't, we stop. I want to try SOMETHING but reality is limiting and my priority is a happy dog for as long as I can have him. I'd rather have less time than have him feel horrible longer. 

It still just all sucks and is so complicated and impossible, though. I know danged well I neither want nor am able to do 21 weeks of weekly chemo, hours away from home, for a condition that is ultimately terminal. He would hate it. I would hate it. We'd be unemployed. AND YET. 

Just all the love to you and Maya.


----------



## dogsule

CptJack said:


> The original options I was given were that - pred or multi-agent chemo that would have taken *time* we can't afford, even if we didn't have a trip (and we do). We're trying something middle of the road, thanks to a vet willing to indulge me I guess and that's single agent chemo every 3 weeks, locally - and pred. If he tolerates it well, awesome. We get more time. If he doesn't, we stop. I want to try SOMETHING but reality is limiting and my priority is a happy dog for as long as I can have him. I'd rather have less time than have him feel horrible longer.
> 
> It still just all sucks and is so complicated and impossible, though. I know danged well I neither want nor am able to do 21 weeks of weekly chemo, hours away from home, for a condition that is ultimately terminal. He would hate it. I would hate it. We'd be unemployed. AND YET.
> 
> Just all the love to you and Maya.


That is awesome that your vet offered that and that you can try that. Anything we would have been able to try would have required travel to see an oncologist to detemine type and staging and I didn't realize at the time there were other types of chemo other than the weekly ones which required vet visits. Seriously the vet I had pretty much wrote Maya off, never called after putting her on pred to see if she was doing ok on it or not. I will not go back to see him. So once we were on pred for a bit it was too late to go back and try chemo. Just trying everything we can to keep her here and comfortable.


----------



## cruiser73

Am so sorry to hear about you baby We went through this 7 months back. Our 9 year old Zulu was diagnosed with a brain tumour. We got it operated. It was on the base of his skull. A crappy place to operate. He came back home. Spent 3 weeks with us. But he was suffering. And we lost him one fine morning. Not a day has passed since that we haven't spoken about him. After a month or so after his passing, we couldn't take it anymore. Adopted our baby Thea. She is 7 months old now and is having her first heat.
Before we operated Zulu, we did a lot of research about cancer. Found some amazing natural medicine. Golden paste, a few mushroom extracts and if you're living in the US, Cannabis oil. We live in Singapore and it was a bit too late for Zulu. We are giving Thea golden paste everyday now. It is a mixture of organic turmeric, pepper powder and coconut oil. Please do your own research. But from mine, i realised these actually work. We've decided to get Thea checked every year fro the time she turns 5. 
It's so unfair that these wonderful beings have such short lives


----------



## CptJack

Jack continues to feel really, really good and I am *really* super glad he's around to enjoy spring. it's his season and he's making the most of it.


----------



## sassafras

I haven't been around much lately but some of you may remember my dogs. This seems as good a place as any to update about Pip. We identified a mass on his spleen at the end of December, he had it removed (that was an awesome NYE - not) and although pre-surgery screening was all optimistic for a benign tumor unfortunately the pathology came back as malignant hemangiosarcoma. 

Since his surgery he's been feeling fine and acting like his normal self but we're in a place where his time is limited. I'm also so, so grateful that he is getting to enjoy spring around here, getting down to the river to play in the water (although he doesn't swim much anymore).


----------



## dogsule

CptJack said:


> Jack continues to feel really, really good and I am *really* super glad he's around to enjoy spring. it's his season and he's making the most of it.


Glad he is doing well.


----------



## dogsule

Maya is not doing so well, she is slowing down considerably. Still eating well and happy though. The nodes in her chest are large and have grown up into her shoulders sort of so are impeding on her range of motion in her front legs. Also the ones in her groin are making pooping harder for her. I just hate this.....

Taken yesterday...
IMG_7847ac by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## CptJack

Jack's still hanging in there. He's gotten a little picky about his food (this is not a surprise, he's always been picky about food and now he's getting all the junk he wants) but he's overall acting and feeling pretty good. Lots of meandering, sniffing, walks, treats and him stealing MY food happening. He seems to be acting and feeling perfectly normal, to be honest, but I am so paranoid I don't trust my own perception. We've got a vet appointment tomorrow, regardless, so hopefully that'll give me some perspective and I can breathe again for a little.


----------



## dogsule

CptJack said:


> Jack's still hanging in there. He's gotten a little picky about his food (this is not a surprise, he's always been picky about food and now he's getting all the junk he wants) but he's overall acting and feeling pretty good. Lots of meandering, sniffing, walks, treats and him stealing MY food happening. He seems to be acting and feeling perfectly normal, to be honest, but I am so paranoid I don't trust my own perception. We've got a vet appointment tomorrow, regardless, so hopefully that'll give me some perspective and I can breathe again for a little.


Lymphoma is one of the cancers in which dogs can act totally normal up until the day they leave us or need to be helped to leave us, or so I am told. Hope your appt goes well tomorrow.


----------



## CptJack

To be honest that's a lot of my anxiety. I just. keep. waiting. It's stupid and it's selfish but I really, really hate it.


----------



## sassafras

Yea, I've gotten to the point where I can forget for days at a time or even daydream about the pathologist being wrong, but realistically we're now 3 months out from surgery and the clock is really starting to tick. He's still feeling well, though, just doesn't quite have the same stamina he did before surgery.


----------



## CptJack

Jack is having surgery. 

Because the abscess, abscess on the other side, encapsulated abscess on side one removed, cycle has to be completed with encapsulated abscess on the other side. It's been there a while but hadn't gown until the past few days. I know, I *know* how stupid that sounds but it's an easy, superficial surgery. His bloodwork and physical condition are fantastic and just... letting that go really isn't an option for me. Vet agreed whole heartedly, at least. 

So. Argh. He'll be home tomorrow.

This whole thing has been such a mess.


----------



## BellaPup

A month or so late to this thread being started...oops! 

Still sending thoughts and prayers to Maya, Jack and Pip! It really stinks that a thread like this has to exist at all. Dogs shouldn't suffer from anything as horrible as cancer. Ever. 

Bella has been so happy and normal lately that it still takes me by surprise and wrenches my heart when I remember that she has cancer. Every strange noise or weird movement that comes from her sends me into a mini-panic attack. It's crazy. I've always worried about her, but could stop and tell myself I was being silly and paranoid (like the time I was convinced she had a brain tumor when she was actually freaked out by mice in the walls...lol) Unfortunately now I don't have that excuse. She is sick. I have to suck it up and be strong for her even though I'm dying inside, too. 

I did take a plaster paw-print thing when she was about a year old. I've had it on my book case with her puppy collar since then. I might do another one or a print with food coloring (I've been thinking for years about getting a tattoo of her paw pring.) And it sounds freaky, but I've always saved her shed whiskers, too...lol Just couldn't bring myself to throw them out when I found them. 

It's helpful (although awful at the same time) to have people to talk to who are going through the same thing. Well wishes and (((hugs))) to you all.


----------



## lauren17

I just got the lab results back on my Boomers tumor this week confirming he does have cancer. We don't know for sure which type or how long he has until we do radiographs (I'm not even sure I want to know). It sounds like we don't really have many treatment options no matter which of the three types she said it could be. He can have surgery to remove ribs and possibly his leg which would maybe give him 6 months. I want as much time as possible with him but he's almost 14 and also has CHF and kidney failure and I hate to put him through a surgery like that just for an extra couple months with him. I guess I have some tough decisions to make. 

I've noticed this week he seems to not be feeling as good and is sleeping a lot. His breathing has been very labored and the vet couldn't hear any congestion so thinking that the tumor is causing that. But he's still demanding I throw his ball and he sure gives it his all to go get that thing! It kills me that he is still mentally so active and wanting to do everything but his body just can't do it anymore. I feel so awful about this, I knew at his age something was going to get him eventually but I still hate it.

Telling me to throw the ball last night


----------



## BellaPup

Awwww....lauren  I'm so sorry. I can't imagine any easy way for them to leave us. 
((((hugs)))) for you and Boomer. <3


----------



## dogsule

CptJack...did Jack have his surgery? How did it go, how is he feeling? Hope all is well.

Bellapup, glad to hear Bella is doing well, hope it continues for a long time for you.

Lauren17, sorry to hear about Boomer, hope he gives you a long time yet.

As far as my little Maya, the news is not good. On Sunday I noticed her blue eye had turned a cloudy gray color and is bloodshot, apparently this is due to her liver being affected now by the Lymphoma. She hasn't been eating well and is having loose stools which we cannot get back to normal. We have made an appt for Friday, the vet will come over and end our nightmare. I am just heartbroken.


----------



## CptJack

dogsule said:


> CptJack...did Jack have his surgery? How did it go, how is he feeling? Hope all is well.
> 
> Bellapup, glad to hear Bella is doing well, hope it continues for a long time for you.
> 
> Lauren17, sorry to hear about Boomer, hope he gives you a long time yet.
> 
> As far as my little Maya, the news is not good. On Sunday I noticed her blue eye had turned a cloudy gray color and is bloodshot, apparently this is due to her liver being affected now by the Lymphoma. She hasn't been eating well and is having loose stools which we cannot get back to normal. We have made an appt for Friday, the vet will come over and end our nightmare. I am just heartbroken.


I am so sorry, for you and for Maya. I hope this week is as kind to you all as it can be. 

Jack did have his surgery. 18 staples, a rough couple of days (first time he's ever been sent home without pain relief and I don't know why and I don't approve and made it known), but after that no real troubles. He'll have them out Thursday and an get back to normal routine, which he'll be glad of.


----------



## BellaPup

dogsule said:


> CptJack...did Jack have his surgery? How did it go, how is he feeling? Hope all is well.
> 
> Bellapup, glad to hear Bella is doing well, hope it continues for a long time for you.
> 
> Lauren17, sorry to hear about Boomer, hope he gives you a long time yet.
> 
> As far as my little Maya, the news is not good. On Sunday I noticed her blue eye had turned a cloudy gray color and is bloodshot, apparently this is due to her liver being affected now by the Lymphoma. She hasn't been eating well and is having loose stools which we cannot get back to normal. We have made an appt for Friday, the vet will come over and end our nightmare. I am just heartbroken.


Sending prayers out to you and Maya. I'll be thinking of you and crying with you.


----------



## BellaPup

CptJack said:


> I am so sorry, for you and for Maya.  I hope this week is as kind to you all as it can be.
> 
> Jack did have his surgery. 18 staples, a rough couple of days (first time he's ever been sent home without pain relief and I don't know why and I don't approve and made it known), but after that no real troubles. He'll have them out Thursday and an get back to normal routine, which he'll be glad of.


Hope he's feeling better! Hugs and treats for Jack! 

I also hope this prescription opioid drug crisis going on isn't going to impact our poor pets! They don't deserve to be in pain because vets are scared to give out drugs now, too!


----------



## dogsule

It was so hard but she is no longer suffering. She declined very quickly this past week...

IMG_6010bcVt2 by rzyg, on Flickr

IMG_3518ffT by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## Wet Beards

dogsule
So very sorry for your loss. 
Hugs


----------



## sassafras

I'm very sorry.


----------



## CptJack

I'm sorry. She was a beautiful dog and that is a beautiful tribute.


----------



## BellaPup

I'm so sorry. Run free, Maya.


----------



## CptJack

Some jerk on my personal FB page (not the dog one) just tried to give me crap because Jack is fat. 

You cannot make this stuff up.


----------



## country livin

sorry about your friend dogsule. i thought i was the only one with cancered dogs. i had a rottweiler that died of bone cancer before his 4th birthday. extremely smart dog. then my other rottweiler died at 8 with bone cancer. the first one was accepted into a research program with a drug called lodi,, i had to give him a shot every day and the tumor was shrinking but still only got 6 months and a 10 thousand dollar bill that was paid in full by the program. the second one i found the tumor early at the bottom of his rear leg. test came back it was cancer. i chose to have his leg amputated. when i picked him up from surgery i could not stop crying,, for what i have done to my dog. but after the hair grew back it looked normal. dr. ken birchard did a great job. we were calling him skip. but he only lived another 6 months before the bone cancer came back. sorry for all that have lost your pets and friends to this terrible disease.


----------



## BellaPup

CptJack said:


> Some jerk on my personal FB page (not the dog one) just tried to give me crap because Jack is fat.
> 
> You cannot make this stuff up.


Wow. Don't listen to that moron. 

A few extra pounds is a good thing in this situation. I'd like Bella to have a little more reserve, but she only has three legs to support it now :/ certainly don't need her joints to hurt her.


----------



## BellaPup

country livin said:


> sorry about your friend dogsule. i thought i was the only one with cancered dogs. i had a rottweiler that died of bone cancer before his 4th birthday. extremely smart dog. then my other rottweiler died at 8 with bone cancer. the first one was accepted into a research program with a drug called lodi,, i had to give him a shot every day and the tumor was shrinking but still only got 6 months and a 10 thousand dollar bill that was paid in full by the program. the second one i found the tumor early at the bottom of his rear leg. test came back it was cancer. i chose to have his leg amputated. when i picked him up from surgery i could not stop crying,, for what i have done to my dog. but after the hair grew back it looked normal. dr. ken birchard did a great job. we were calling him skip. but he only lived another 6 months before the bone cancer came back. sorry for all that have lost your pets and friends to this terrible disease.


I'm so sorry for your losses. It's never fair - but 4 years old?!  

I felt the same way when Bella had her leg amputated...I thought I mangled her, but I didn't have a choice since they couldn't fix the break. It was either that or euthanasia. She still has a lot of life, love and happiness to give and receive yet.


----------



## CptJack

Woke up this morning to Jack screaming and unable to walk because his axillary lymph nodes blew up big time some time overnight. Appointment for euth at noon.


----------



## Hiraeth

CptJack said:


> Woke up this morning to Jack screaming and unable to walk because his axillary lymph nodes blew up big time some time overnight. Appointment for euth at noon.


I'm so sorry to hear that, CptJack  You and Jack will be in my thoughts all day. He is so very lucky that you're his person.


----------



## Avie

CptJack said:


> Woke up this morning to Jack screaming and unable to walk because his axillary lymph nodes blew up big time some time overnight. Appointment for euth at noon.


Oh no  I wish you a lot of strength today.


----------



## country livin

sorry CptJack. never easy losing a good friend.


----------



## CptJack




----------



## Effisia

So sorry, CptJack 

<3


----------



## JulieK1967

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BellaPup

Oh no, CptJack...I'm so so sorry! My thoughts and prayers are with you. Jack will be missed by everyone. (((((hug)))))


----------



## Jen2010

So sorry to hear about Jack :-(


----------



## piperboxermix

I'm so sorry CptJack. It seems like Jack had a great life with you.


----------



## SnarkHunter66

Didn't see this until today. So very sorry, CptJack.


----------



## Wet Beards

CptJack: So very sorry Jack is gone and you are hurting.


----------



## SnarkHunter66

Just wanted to let you all know my quirky, beautiful, bright-eyed, stripey dog is gone. Good bye, Riley - you were taken way too soon.


----------



## Wet Beards

So very sorry.
Sending a hug.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

One of my dogs growing up had Lymphoma at the age of 5. We did Chemo drugs.. it was fine for about 6 months before coming back full force. Lost her shortly after.

I just wanted to to give my condolences. 

So very for those of you who are dealing with dogs with cancer. Very sorry for those who have recently lost as well.


----------



## CptJack

SnarkHunter66 said:


> Just wanted to let you all know my quirky, beautiful, bright-eyed, stripey dog is gone. Good bye, Riley - you were taken way too soon.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## piperboxermix

SnarkHunter66 said:


> Just wanted to let you all know my quirky, beautiful, bright-eyed, stripey dog is gone. Good bye, Riley - you were taken way too soon.


I'm so sorry, Riley sounds like an amazing dog.


----------



## BellaPup

SnarkHunter66 said:


> Just wanted to let you all know my quirky, beautiful, bright-eyed, stripey dog is gone. Good bye, Riley - you were taken way too soon.


I'm so sorry


----------



## lauren17

Boomer has been declining the past month and has now quit eating too. The tumor has grown massive and is making his breathing terrible. His 14th birthday is this Sunday so we are trying to pull him through until then. He is exhausted and feeling pretty bad but still insists on making his way to the pond every evening to lay in the water and then take a nap on the bank. Will be making the appointment for the vet to come out to my house next week for euth.


----------



## Daenerys

Fingers crossed for Boomer that he'll see his 14th birthday. 

I lost Faolan to lymphoma in November and still miss him terribly.


----------



## sydneynicole

lauren17 said:


> Boomer has been declining the past month and has now quit eating too. The tumor has grown massive and is making his breathing terrible. His 14th birthday is this Sunday so we are trying to pull him through until then. He is exhausted and feeling pretty bad but still insists on making his way to the pond every evening to lay in the water and then take a nap on the bank. Will be making the appointment for the vet to come out to my house next week for euth.


That is the face of a dog who has lived an amazing life. You can see how much he loves you. I'm so happy for him that he has an owner like you, who gave him so much joy throughout his life and is now willing to do the hardest thing imaginable to end his suffering. My heart goes out for you, and for everyone here who has recently lost a dog or is dealing with a sick dog. 

The last 3 dogs we've lost have been to cancer, one of them was only 5 years old. It's a terrible thing.


----------



## country livin

you can see it in Boomers eyes how much he loves you and the great life you have given him. brings back so many sad memories and so many good. what a beautiful senior he is. the best of luck to you and Boomer


----------



## sassafras

I thought I'd update. Pip lived an incredibly long time (and really good quality time) after having his spleen out - just over six months. But inevitably, it caught up with him and we said goodbye in July. He was a really good dog and I miss him a lot.


----------



## dogsule

I am so sorry for those that have lost their dogs too....CaptJack, Snarkjunter66, Sassafras and Luaren17. Cancer sucks!!


----------



## lilybumkins

I'm new to this forum and wanted to get other people's experiences and support with treating cancer with radiation. My 10 year old German Shepard just got diagnosed with transitional cell carcinoma of the bladder  The location makes it inoperable so in addition to piroxicam, we're exploring radiation options. 

We were told we could either 1) go with a very aggressive 20 day radiation treatment of the bladder + chemo. that may or may not help. Apparently there was a 2004 colorado study that showed significant improvement with this kind of miracle treatment. Anyone have any personal experience going this route?
2) The other option is to go with a palliative treatment of 5 days of radiation, that will not eliminate the tumor but which is likely to extend her life a bit longer.

I'm curious about other people's experiences with this kind of bladder cancer. 20 days of radiation is intense, expensive, emotionally draining and I'm not sure I want to put our dog through this, not knowing the likelihood of a positive outcome. Would love to hear your stories, experience and advice. Thanks.


----------



## hiyabuster

Sorry to everyone who lost their dogs to cancer. I had a childhood dog who died because of it too. Was too young to understand anything until years later.


----------



## Ashleebrowna22

I'm extremely sorry to hear about jack.

I recently lost a dog for cancer. It was so terrible for me. And I think You should be taken care and eaten medicine for a dog quickly.


----------



## jerald909

I'm sorry about Jack.


----------



## K9AcuDoc

CptJack said:


> It's come to my attention that there are quite a few dogs on the board right now with cancer of various sorts.
> 
> I don't want this to be a medical thread (that will get us shut down), but I figure we can all use someone to talk to about this crap, rather than suffering in silence and alone.
> 
> And clearly I'm here and part of the crappy club. Jack has lymphoma.


Hi - i am brand new to this forum. Not yet sure what the rules are about recommending or suggesting a few things that may help. My dog also has cancer. I am a veterinary acupuncturist with several dog patients with it. I do NOT sell any products however there are a few herbs i give my dog & patients. Where can i post this info? Or can i? thanks


----------



## RonE

Requesting or offering medical advice is very strictly against forum rules. We have no way of verifying the validity of the advice so it puts the dog, and the forum itself (because of potential liability issues) at risk.

There is a health sub-forum here but it is used strictly to discuss conditions which have already been diagnosed by a vet.


----------



## K9AcuDoc

RonE said:


> Requesting or offering medical advice is very strictly against forum rules. We have no way of verifying the validity of the advice so it puts the dog, and the forum itself (because of potential liability issues) at risk.
> 
> There is a health sub-forum here but it is used strictly to discuss conditions which have already been diagnosed by a vet.


OK thanks so much for letting me know. Sending healing thoughts to your pup and all those who have been diagnosed. I understand how hard it is. Our dog is 13 and has a huge tumor on her back leg. We cannot do radiation or amputate due to age & other factors so all we can do is holistic therapies. And of course lots and lots of love. Thanks again


----------



## Quinsation

Unfortunately, I get to make a most here as well. Last month my dog had a lump appear on her hip. Since it showed up so quickly, I was thinking injury, hematoma, or something along those lines. She wasn't bothered by it, so I decided to watch it. A week later, she started acting like it was bothering her, so we went to the vet.
Their initial thought was fatty tumor and wanted to do a FNA to be sure. They found bloody serum, which led them to think I was correct thinking hematoma. Sent home to "watch it" for a couple weeks.
A few days later, lump starts growing. Back to the vet for bloodwork.
Initial report is EXTREMELY high red cell counts, but waiting for lab report. 
Lab report was inconclusive. They wanted a biopsy. 
Vet was worried that a biopsy could start uncontrolled bleeding and suggested an ultrasound.
Went for ultrasound. When they shaved her belly, they found a bunch of bruising along her belly & arm pits. Suggested to take her to specialty vet. Picked her up, took her to VSC. Being it was a holiday weekend, they couldn't do much.
They did do bloodwork to test her clotting, which looked good. She's also producing red cells. 
We have an appointment with the Oncologist in a few days. But things aren't looking good.
Both my regular vet and the vet as VSC have said Hemangiosarcoma.

My dog started out as an abandoned puppy at 6 weeks old. She went to foster then found her way to our local shelter where we adopted her at 11 weeks. She has earned many titles, CGC, CGCA, RAE and her MACH, just 39 points short of her 2nd MACH. She loves everyone, especially kids and puppies. 

I never would have guessed that we could lose her before we lost our 15 year old dog.


----------



## Golffred

I think dogs can help us with cancer more than we can help them


----------



## jtmarten

I know this is an old thread, but my question fall into this category.
Three weeks ago our 7yr old Beagle had his spleen removed; it had two masses, one had ruptured. Pathology says they were malignant (hemangiosarcoma); so we're on borrowed time with him. We want to give him the best life for his remaining time with us, but we don't know what to expect. He has bad days with very low energy, where you can tell he's not feeling good at all. Then he has days where he's almost his old self. Still has a great appetite every day. 
We're just curious if this up/down is a normal thing, and how it changes towards the end. We don't want to push him too long where he's in constant pain, but also don't want to reduce our time with him.
Thanks for any advice!


----------

